# Ex-Pat Bars



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just an observation, but why is it that in every ex-pat bar I've been to in all the world, you always see a fat middle aged (50s) english bloke with a twentysomething oriental bird?


And why don't people respond to texts when you send them at 11.20pm?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

1. It must be in The Expat Book of Rules. Rule 23: Sad middle-aged blokes who were dumped by their wives for being boring, ugly gits and now can only cope with bought affection from someone young enough to be their daughter who loves their money and never disagrees. 

2. Because they aren't very well & were trying to sleep!

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

PMSL Elph, knew you'd be up for it....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

1. Agree with Elphaba.

2. Coz I don't want to be text at that time of night.........don't do it again, Andy! LOL


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

But it was only 7.20 pm for you hon....


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Just an observation, but why is it that in every ex-pat bar I've been to in all the world, you always see a fat middle aged (50s) english bloke with a twentysomething oriental bird?
> 
> 
> And why don't people respond to texts when you send them at 11.20pm?


Agreed with Elphaba, but also another reason: paid entertainment for the evening. not my cup of tea, but it happens.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The long winter nights.....


----------



## mohd_afthab (Dec 11, 2008)

Its all about money, honey.....!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Not knowing you Andy but yr not talking about yrself ru?
Can I txt you now 10:30am Christmas day here 3:30am Dubai time I could understand them not answering on a week night but Christmas Eve, and such a reasonable time, I understand yr pain, have a good Christmas day mate


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No Macca, I'm not talking about me, and when i post the pics from Xmas day lunch you'll know exactly what I mean.

ASnd now? Think I'll go down the pub for a few to clear my head, then footy tonight at the Kempinski Ajman.

Heaven (as long as The Toon turn over Wigan)


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> No Macca, I'm not talking about me, and when i post the pics from Xmas day lunch you'll know exactly what I mean.
> 
> ASnd now? Think I'll go down the pub for a few to clear my head, then footy tonight at the Kempinski Ajman.
> 
> Heaven (as long as The Toon turn over Wigan)


Wigan 3 toon 1


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

****** off...

And it was only 2:1 too...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> But it was only 7.20 pm for you hon....


But Emmerdale is showing then.......


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Just an observation, but why is it that in every ex-pat bar I've been to in all the world, you always see a fat middle aged (50s) english bloke with a twentysomething oriental bird?
> ?


Dunno, I mean why on earth would you want to sit ina bar with a young, pretty, petitie, energetic 20 year old oriental woman who laughs at your jokes and tells you 'you've still got it big boy'......

You could be back in your bedsit on your own playing your x-box and watching discovery channel....

Total mystery to me.......


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cadas said:


> Dunno, I mean why on earth would you want to sit ina bar with a young, pretty, petitie, energetic 20 year old oriental woman who laughs at your jokes and tells you 'you've still got it big boy'......
> 
> You could be back in your bedsit on your own playing your x-box and watching discovery channel....
> 
> Total mystery to me.......



Or you could be an intelligent, self-confident adult with friends who doesn't need his ego massaged every few minutes... 


-


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

its not just the ego that needs massaging....aparently.


----------

